

If I Were The MPAA... How I Would Deal With My Car Break-In - DiabloD3
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120813/10323120007/if-i-were-mpaa-how-i-would-deal-with-my-car-break-in.shtml

======
jiggy2011
Not sure this is 100% fair, the film industry don't really have much choice
but to leave their product in plain sight since that is basically how they
make their money, unless they moved to private movie theater showings only.

Their problem is that their product is so easily stolen.

------
adrusi
A little contrived, but it's interesting to compare digital piracy to
something more familiar, like physical theft.

------
Terretta
Is this advocating more effective DRM in lieu of legislation?

I'm not sure how to rework the analogy, but what MPAA needs most is a forward
thinking set of business models.

